# Tear Staining Advice



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

This is something my Vet told me yesterday that might help with tear staining: Since the stains come from the moisture sitting on the hair, put some chapstick on the hair where the stains occur. The tears will just roll off instead of sitting there and causing a stain. Sounded logical. I havent tried it yet, but I thought I would pass it on....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm, interesting but wouldn't it seal the moisture in if it was damp before you applied it? It should probably be really dry first, but I've never heard of this tip before.

I use baby powder or corn starch and it dries it up nicely, imo. Tears seem to be allergies with my girl, or she does really cry when she's upset like humans do...no joke

Kara


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

she does? That would break my heart!!!! What a sensitive doggie!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for the info.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I was once told to only use cornstarch rather than powder as powder has silica in it and if it gets in the eye it can scratch the cornea which can be very painful.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's good to know, Gucci doesn't mind me 'fixing her hair' and stays still while I do anything like that, powder, topknot..etc. and doesn't try to rub it off, but most of the time I use the powder that came with the Eye envy, which looks exactly like corn starch/baby powder to me, I"m pretty sure it is just ridiculously overpriced in a fancy jar, lol

Kara


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am listening about the eye stain tips too. Jack's are very drippy and nasty. Jack is still teething, so I am thinking part of the eye drips are from teething.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Henry never used to have tear stains. I wonder why he has suddenly developed them? We took Gryff around Lake Minnewaska today. Maybe someday I'll steal Henry from you and take him hiking too.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Did I say steal? I meant borrow and nicely return.


----------

